# nerite snails and Indian almond leaves



## gchiado924

Hello,
Recently I purchased 2 nerite snails to help eat the algae in my aquarium. I have 2 bettas one of which decided to chow down on his tail while he was in transit to his new home. I added an Indian almond leaf in his side of the tank to help get some tannins into the water. When I got home today I noticed the leaf magically moving all by itself, or so I thought. I took a closer look to actually see one of my snails nom-ing that leaf like it was the most delicious dessert in the world. I'm wondering if this is in anyway harmful to the little feller? 

Thank you in advance for your expertise, it's extremely appreciated!

:betta:


----------



## majerah1

No harm at all! Many little critters ( plecos and scuds as well as many many snail species) love to devour the leaves as they decay. Its like a delicacy for them!


----------



## big b

really you think that was a delicacy my snails go crazy over strawberries.i dropped one in the tank once didnt notice then an hour later my 5 snails had eaten almost all of it!


----------

